# Element mit Carbon Hinterbau



## hosl (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein Element 70 zuzulegen. Die Frage die sich mir stellt, soll ich noch auf das 2006er Modell warten, oder bei dem 2005er zuschlagen.

Wie ich bei Bikeaction gesehen habe, hat nun das Element70 in der 2006er Version auch schon ein Carbonhinterteil bekommen.   

Mein Händler vor Ort hab mir mitgeteilt, dass vom Element TSC 2005 in Österreich kein einziger Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde, da es große Probleme mit den Carbonhinterbauten gab. Kann mir das irgendjemand bestätigen?   

Ist der Carbonhinterbau nun standfest, da er jetzt auch beim 70er eingebaut wird? Hat es Probleme gegeben? Sind diese bei den neuen Modellen behoben?

lg hosl


----------



## digi03 (6. Oktober 2005)

hosl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein Element 70 zuzulegen. Die Frage die sich mir stellt, soll ich noch auf das 2006er Modell warten, oder bei dem 2005er zuschlagen.
> 
> ...



Laut Rocky Mountain Katalog hat nicht nur das 2006er TSC und 70er "Carbon - Sitzstreben, 
sodnern *alle* Element - Modelle haben diese Sitzstreben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. Oktober 2005)

Das 05er Element TSC hatte auch die Kettenstreben aus Carbon, was wohl zu erheblichen Problemen geführt hat, ebenso wie der Hinterbau beim ETS-X 90 (Schwingen wurden zurückgerufen). Ab 2006 hat das ETS-X 90 bzw. Team wieder einen Alu-Hinterbau und das Element nur noch die Sitzstreben aus Carbon. Ich denke, das sagt schon alles.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## s.d (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde das 2004er nehmen denn es wird warscheinlich auch erheblich billiger als das neue Modell sein und gegenüber Carbon bin ich noch ein bisschen kritisch
ausserdem soll es bei carbon vorkommen dass wenn es gegen einen spitzen gegestad fällt sich nach innen Risse bilden die von aussen unsichtbar sind
ich würd bei alu bleiben denn das hat sich bewährt


----------



## Nihil Baxter (7. Oktober 2005)

Kann dem nur zustimmen. In all den Jahren hat es keinerlei nennenswerte Probleme mit dem Element gegeben. Aber mit dem gehypten Carbon-Wahn musste RM ja leider mitziehen, was auch prompt zu Problemen führte. Dem 04er Element t.o. würde ich auch wesentlich mehr Vertrauen schenken...


----------



## digi03 (7. Oktober 2005)

Also ich denke auch, daß Carbon allgemein was die Haltbarkeit gegen Einflüsse von außen betrifft (Schlagfestigkeit)
allen Herstellern noch Schwierigkeiten machen wird. Die Sitzstreben (wie beim aktuellen Element 2006)
dürfte dabei noch die wenigsten Probleme machen, aber alle Bereiche die dem Stein - Ketten oder was auch immer
Beschuss ausgeliefert sind, dürften da auf kurz oder lang auf irgend eine Weise auf der Strecke bleiben.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich im Falle des Element auch für einen Hinterbau tendieren, der weitestgehend Carbonfrei ist.


----------



## s.d (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab das 03er element und bin froh das es carbon frei ist da gibts keine Probleme und man weiß was man hat das ist wie mit den neuen Autos mit der ganzen neuen "tollen" Elektronik die dann die ganze zeit mucken macht das carbon zeugs ist einfach noch nicht ausgereift


----------



## drul (9. Oktober 2005)

habe übrigens heute mein Element gewogen und es hat mich fast umgehaun:
trotz 97er Easton Elite HBO (noch kein Ultralight, ich glaub den Rohrsatz gab's da noch nicht), und trotz Maxxis Ignitor 2,35", und trotz Marzocchi Marathon SL (die ja nicht wirklich schwer ist, aber eben auch kein Leichtgewicht):

11 kg - incl. Ritchey Pedalen

ist nur ein Näherungswert, da von einer analogen Personenwaage. Aber selbst wenn es 1kg mehr ist ...

bin sehr zufrieden - zumal Gewichtstuning nicht mein Ziel war beim Neuaufbau


----------



## Catsoft (9. Oktober 2005)

drul schrieb:
			
		

> habe übrigens heute mein Element gewogen und es hat mich fast umgehaun:
> trotz 97er Easton Elite HBO (noch kein Ultralight, ich glaub den Rohrsatz gab's da noch nicht), und trotz Maxxis Ignitor 2,35", und trotz Marzocchi Marathon SL (die ja nicht wirklich schwer ist, aber eben auch kein Leichtgewicht):
> 
> 11 kg - incl. Ritchey Pedalen
> ...



Joo, der alte Rahmen ist relativ leicht, mein 70er aus 2004 ist schwerer als mein 98er Ltd. Das liegt aber an den neuen Lagern und verstärkten Kettenstreben. Das mit den Rohsätzen darfst du nicht so eng sehen, die haben wohl öfter die Bezeichnung geandert  Wenn du auf die Easton Page schaust stellst du fest, dass die Rohre auch unterschiedlich "geshaped" sind.
Mein 97 Vertex Ldt. (Elite HBO) ist jedenfalls 60 Gr. leichter als mein Vertex 70 Disc Only     Am leichtesten war mein 2000er Element TSC. Der Rahmen wog mit Dämpfer in 18" satte 2080 Gr.   Mein 2003er TSC ist satte 250 gr. schwerer.


----------

